# Credit Card Machine



## shaunbrown (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi looking to get a PDQ mobile machine to take card payments.. anyone use one and which is the best deal.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

We sell the the payleven at work, mixed reports but ok on the whole, worth a look, pairs with your phone via an app etc :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Depending on how much business you plan on putting through it, maybe one of the paypal jobbies might be suitable.

No monthly fees, just a 2.75% commission.

https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/credit-card-reader


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I do not personally use this one,but we went to a small town open market last week,and a lot of the traders were using a thing called izettle ,which as far as I can tell is a little chip and pin machine which uses the wireless connection via your phone,seemed pretty good.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I use izettle and its a great little machine and so easy to use


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Although I don't use it that often, the Paypal machine works really well. The new one they've just brought out with contactless and the little screen looks much better than the previous version and I'm just waiting for one of those to arrive.

I'm sure large traders get better deals etc but for a small trader that just wants ease of use and convenience it works really well.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was going for the izettle after quite a bit of research. Although I can't quite remember why I prefered it to the PayPal one. It was a little cheaper on larger payments I think.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

PayPal one is fine, only negative is that it can run out of battery quick but then you can use the app as a more than capable back up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

It does all depend on how much work will go through the card machine. If you plan on taking a lot of payments then PayPal's 2.75% commission is outrageously high!
My terminal charges 20p per debit card and 1% - 2.5% per credit card. £15 monthly rental charge (roughly 50p a day).


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Debit card charges have changed across the industry. The fixed pence per transaction has been replaced by a fixed charge pence or 0.025% charge whichever is the larger. No change for small-scale transactions but sometimes customers can pay us £10k on card so a huge difference. We used to pay 9p per transaction.

We use Streamline as our merchant.


----------

